
The Trade War Is Effecting Everything from iPhones to Lobster Trapping - dopmania
https://medium.com/utopiapress/trumps-trade-madness-hurts-everyone-even-those-it-benefits-d453783ea772
======
theseareusernam
Affecting

------
scotty79
"We have democracy. We survived George W. How much damage a dumb person can
do, even in the highest office?"

Now we know, apparently a lot, if he thinks he's a great businessman.

